

Designer of Google Images Launches Search Engine for Hotel Rooms - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/designer_of_google_images_launches_search_engine_f.php

======
johndlafayette
This should be pretty successful in the right markets. We started doing a
somewhat similar idea at a hotel a year or two ago (though not slick):
<http://wellsbeachmaine.com/roomphotos.html>

We've found it's absolutely great, and both reduced complaints and helped
sales. (How do you describe a view over the phone? There have been times when
a person thinks you described it wrong over the phone and is upset) People
enjoy knowing exactly what to expect, and not having to worry about surprises.

